# 40mm ammo can haul



## Blanket (Jun 23, 2021)

Very nice fella up in PA was selling surplus 40mm ammo cans for $10 a piece. I picked up 40 of them.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice find...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

$10 a pop is a great price, I've found little use however in my 40mm can, I prefer the bigger 20mm cans, for me they fit better. Great find none the less.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Only 40 is that all he had??


----------



## Blanket (Jun 23, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Only 40 is that all he had??


All the cash I had on me! 😉


----------



## Blanket (Jun 23, 2021)

Grinch said:


> $10 a pop is a great price, I've found little use however in my 40mm can, I prefer the bigger 20mm cans, for me they fit better. Great find none the less.


Personally I prefer 50cal cans generally, the 40mm I use mostly for calibers I don't use much but just have laying around, and I agree. Eventually I'm going to be getting some 20mm cans, and those will be for my long term ammunition storage.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice get.


----------

